# Water On The Bathroom Floor



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

We get water on our bathroom floor coming from under the tub after a shower but not all the time. I thought it was because of the gaps in the shower wall but have read in this forum that the gaps are necessary. My husband says it's from the shower curtain not being in the tub - wrong!! Where the heck is it coming from?
Kathy


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Kathy said:


> We get water on our bathroom floor coming from under the tub after a shower but not all the time. I thought it was because of the gaps in the shower wall but have read in this forum that the gaps are necessary. My husband says it's from the shower curtain not being in the tub - wrong!! Where the heck is it coming from?
> Kathy


We've had some water due to the curtain, and due to the tilt of the TT...
The curtains simply don't hold all the water back, and a slight tilt will allow a bit of water (sometimes a LOT of water) to fall to the floor...
Bob


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

I hate when my husband's right. I'll have to watch the shower curtain and water better this weekend. Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kathy,

It's also a good idea to periodically check the tightness of the various plumbing fittings (not just in the tub, but throughout the trailer). They are all just hand tightened, and do - over time - tend to loosen up from vibration. This is actually even addressed in the owner manual, so I have to assume it's fairly common and to be expected.

If you look at the front of your tub, you will see a small access cover. If you remove that, you can get your hand in there and feel around to tighten up the fittings. It's a tight squeeze, and the smaller the hand the better, but I would recommend checking the fittings at least at the start of each season.

Or... It could be the curtain hanging outside the tub. That would do it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I hate when my husband's right. I'll have to watch the shower curtain and water better this weekend. Thanks.
> Kathy


We have used facecloths near the walls to stop water. Just fold them and place them where the shower base meets the wall. Fact is that getting a TT fully level is remarkable...AND, many of us leave a little "tilt" to provide for water runoff...
Also, as Doug mentioned, check the fittings...it won't hurt!
Good luck!
Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

FYI (not directly related possibly)...

I had bad shower leaking problems when my trailer was new. I documented the saga with the dealer here at the time. They put silicone along the seam of the wall to the base of the shower (angular shower only in the 31RQS). The shower manufacturer said it's not supposed to be sealed, but Keystone said dealers do it all the time to stop leaks.

Well, they finally stopped the leak. Recently it started up again.. just a little water seeping out from underneath the base if the trailer was tilted the right way. I examined the shower and noticed a spot where the silicone had come out, and noticed the seal of the silicone to the wall was broken for a stretch of it.

I reapplied silicone and the leaking stopped. So, this prior skeptic is convinced that apparently the dealers are right on this one.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Not to scare you but...

When our tub was installed the tub itself had a small hole in the corner of the lip hidden behind the surround. Apparently someone at the factory noticed because they had attempted to fill the hole with silicone sealant, certainly during the installation process. After a couple of years the silicone "plug" worked loose and every time we took a shower or used the tub, water would pool along the lip and run out under the tub. We didn't discover it until it had rotted the floor out from the tub to the dinette. We didn't notice it until a "soft spot" developed and we had to fix it. That repair took me and my merry band of assistants (big time Kudos to Lemar and Bob) two weeks and involved removing a closet, the tub surround, the toilet, cutting a huge hole in the linoleum, replacing the flooring, and installing laminate flooring. On the plus side our trailer is quieter and more comfortable with the new flooring but it weighs about 150 pounds more. I don't even want to calculate the cost. By the way, we had a clue long before we found the real problem. About two months before, the trailer circuit breakers would pop, almost randomly. We discovered that the connection between the trailer and the shore power cord was completely corroded and unsafe. I fixed that the electrical problem went away. I had assumed the damage was caused by water leaking in when the shore power was in use. What we have since discovered is the bathtub leak had saturated the junction box, causing the wiring to overheat and corrode.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Same problem as you -- so we sealed the seam!!

Yes Keystone says that its open to allow for breathing --

well its openess also allows for water to gush through and down the back and onto the floor..

so my dealer -- someone i completely trust -- sealed it and I have not had any more water anywhere at all...

And as long as you keep the top seam unsealed it can breath easily ...

becuase lets face it -- the only reason it would need to breath is to help evaporate the water if water got in there -- and if you seal it -- then no water is getting in!!!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Exact same problem with my 26RS. I removed the front panel, turned on the shower and watched. All the water leakage came through the gap where the shower panel lays over the bathtub. At a minimum, I'd silicone the gap nearest the showerhead where most of the water drains.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Same problem as you -- so we sealed the seam!!
> 
> Yes Keystone says that its open to allow for breathing --


When I called, the Keystone dude's position was the enclosure manufacture said it's open for breathing but Keystone's dealers were pretty routinely sealing it up to stop leaks.

Like I said, I was a skeptic but I've seen it with my own eyes now.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put a pleated shower door on and it will fix the leak.

For those that need silicone, maybe Gilligan installed your walls. No silicone should be needed.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> For those that need silicone, maybe Gilligan installed your walls. No silicone should be needed.


Well, I held the the shower head pointed at the seam in a corner. Water came out from under the enclosure.

Siliconed it up.

Held the shower head pointed at same spot. No water came out from under the enclosure.

You draw your own conclusions, but I'm sticking with silicone fixed the leak.









Now, keep in mind this is the angled SHOWER enclosure on the 31RQS, not a tub, if that might make a difference.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> For those that need silicone, maybe Gilligan installed your walls. No silicone should be needed.


Well, I held the the shower head pointed at the seam in a corner. Water came out from under the enclosure.

Siliconed it up.

Held the shower head pointed at same spot. No water came out from under the enclosure.

You draw your own conclusions, but I'm sticking with silicone fixed the leak.









Now, keep in mind this is the angled SHOWER enclosure on the 31RQS, not a tub, if that might make a difference.
[/quote]

Well it could make a difference if you are talking about the glass walls (where they meet the floor and side walls), then yes they need to be sealed. The surround section that goes from glass wall to the corner then to the next glass wall should not need silicone to seal the surround to the floor pan.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Kathy said:


> We get water on our bathroom floor coming from under the tub after a shower but not all the time. I thought it was because of the gaps in the shower wall but have read in this forum that the gaps are necessary. My husband says it's from the shower curtain not being in the tub - wrong!! Where the heck is it coming from?
> Kathy


Try tightening the shower hose at the tub facet that is sometimes the problem.. It happened to me and all you have to do is a hand tighten. my bed room carpet was wet do to this. good luck let us know.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Well it could make a difference if you are talking about the glass walls (where they meet the floor and side walls), then yes they need to be sealed. The surround section that goes from glass wall to the corner then to the next glass wall should not need silicone to seal the surround to the floor pan.


I think I'm following you. I'm talking about the seam between the two back "plastic" walls and the plastic floor plan. I believe right where you say it's not supposed to need sealant.

Look, I agree the enclosure manufacturer designed it to be left open. That's why I called Keystone when my dealer said he sealed it up. But Keystone's position was it was fairly common, in spite of what the manufacturer claimed.

Maybe the manufacturer now makes the lip on the floor pan is slightly higher. I just know I sealed it right on that seam and the leak stopped.


----------

